# Jean D’Espagne on images and transubstantiation as offences to Muslims



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 21, 2020)

... _The Mahometans have good reason to abhor Idols. They reproach the Christians with them, as also with the worshipping of the Virgin_ Mary, _and other Saints. This Scandal which is so general, is the cause why not only the Mahometans but the Jews also do detest Christianity. O how many Souls hath this Doctrine hindered from coming to Christ? Satan hath found also another way from dissuading not only them, but the Pagans also from being Christians; for they would enjoin them to believe that what they do behold to be but a little piece of bread, is the living and the eternal God. Even common sense rejecteth this abomination. ..._

For more, see Jean D’Espagne on images and transubstantiation as offences to Muslims.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

